# Urlaub in Österreich ( Kirchdorf / Tirol )



## Housic (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Boardies 

Ich werde mit meiner Familie von 9.05 bis 11.05 einen 3-Tage Urlaub machen und wollte euch mal fragen wie es dort mit dem Angeln aussieht.

Gibt es da irgendwie besodnere Vorschriften, was man mitführen sollte, Schonzeiten, Schonmaße? usw.. usw... 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Und das zweite Anliegen ist, kennt ihr irgendwelche Gewässer in der nähe von dem Ort, wo man schön angeln kann?


PS: Fischereischein ist vorhanden 

Edit: Am interessantesten wäre für mich irgendein Gewässer mit Forellenvorkommen, so typisch Bergsee oder so wäre halt richtig genial 

Danke


----------



## Housic (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Urlaub in Österreich ( Kirchdorf / Tirol )*

kennt sich denn niemand aus? ist bald soweit ^^


----------



## The Storm (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Urlaub in Österreich ( Kirchdorf / Tirol )*

Bestimmungen findest du hier: http://tiroler-fischereiverband.at/

Schonzeiten sind anders als in Deutschland (geringfügig).

Reviere findest du hier:

http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/fischerei-in-tirol/tageskartenreviere.html

Bezirk Kitzbühel bist du. Zur Grossache kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, aber die Tiroler Flüsse & Bäche haben alle Forellen.


----------

